# Tetris Original Mix by Zettabit



## ZettaBit (Jul 11, 2014)

Original remix of Tetris. This is my first ever so any constructive criticism is appreciated. 

Made using Reason.


[video=youtube;Etgh3sijK6g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Etgh3sijK6g&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jul 11, 2014)

There seem to be some parts where you skip/add a beat; or where the main theme becomes out of place rhythmically. (eg. around 0:47- 1:10, or 1:51).  
I mean, you're welcome to play around with it however you like, but to me it kind of messes with the flow. As it is, it's a little fragmented.

And when you say 'first ever', do you mean first song ever? or first Tetris theme remix?


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 11, 2014)

first song ever, this is more of me just playing with the mixers and finding sounds to use on future pieces. Next one will be made from scratch  Thanks for the tip


----------



## Demensa (Jul 12, 2014)

AdumbrationKitsune said:


> first song ever, this is more of me just playing with the mixers and finding sounds to use on future pieces.



Awesome! It's funny, while not my 'first song ever', one of the oldest recordings I have is of a guitar cover of the tetris theme.

Anyways, be sure to come and post any future pieces around here if you want more feedback.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 12, 2014)

i am finding it hard to come up with a melody for the duration of a track, any suggestions? I'm working on a FF VII remix while i try to figure out something nice


----------



## Demensa (Jul 13, 2014)

AdumbrationKitsune said:


> i am finding it hard to come up with a melody for the duration of a track, any suggestions? I'm working on a FF VII remix while i try to figure out something nice



Most of the time I'll start with some chords or a bassline unless a melody comes to me first.  Then I'll just play around on whatever scales are appropriate until I have a melody.
Sometimes I'll come across a sweet theme to use, sometimes the melodies are just weak.  It's trial and error really. And you get better at it the more you compose.

Some basic music theory concerning scales is also very useful.


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 13, 2014)

So i have been working on something and need some feedback, I think I am starting to get the jist of it. This sounds a little fast because I forgot to change the tempo before I started >_<

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13978089/

thanks in advance


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 14, 2014)

Got that one finished up. 
I wasn't liking how it was turning out, I messed up the tempo, but I don't like leaving things unfinished  
Now I can start a different one.

First attempt at an original. Tempo got a little messed up. 
Feedback is appreciated 

[video=youtube;60BsL9P7zDs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60BsL9P7zDs&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------

